

Schmidt: Google Glass Critics "Afraid of Change," Society Will Adapt - curtwoodward
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2013/04/26/schmidt-google-glass-critics-afraid-of-change-society-will-adapt/

======
jdrenterprises
The way Mr. Schmidt comes across in response to critics, immediately labeling
ALL critics as people afraid of change... comes across as desperate to me.

Society will adapt to those technologies IT deems fit for society... not every
single technology that comes out.

------
dombili
This is the same guy who uses a Blackberry rather an Android phone, yet he
says the society is afraid of change? Talk about irony.

